# BWCA 2017



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting excited as my 2017 Boundary Waters Canoe Area (BWCA) trip is a little under 3 weeks away. Heading to Ely, MN with a group of 7 for a week long trip. 

The last trip in 2015 produced great fishing including my personal best Northern Pike (43"). Landing it in a canoe was quite the challenge!


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Walleye fishing should be excellent with lots of fish still in a shallow water pattern. Slip bobbers and leaches will be deadly. Hoping for a few fish dinners. Last trip was the first time others in the group had tried walleye cheeks and they are already talking about them.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Scenery is tough to beat also!! 

Especially early in the morning.


----------

